# Hydro Foam Video



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Anybody know who makes these and how much they cost?

http://www.putfile.com/media.php?n=HydroFoam


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

erock1331 said:


> Anybody know who makes these and how much they cost?
> 
> http://www.putfile.com/media.php?n=HydroFoamhttp://www.putfile.com/media.php?n=HydroFoamhttp://www.putfile.com/media.php?n=HydroFoamhttp://www.putfile.com/media.php?n=HydroFoam


 yeah go to 
www.michaelconnally.com and there are plans to build your own, It is soooo cool! Yo uwill have to email him and ask real nice!


----------



## cubeberry (Mar 9, 2007)

*Great New version of Hydro Foam at www.CubeBerry.com*

U know... this New Crazy fast Hydro Foam at Www.CubeBerry.com Check it out!


----------



## cubeberry (Mar 9, 2007)

*Found a Great place to get RC Hydro Foam*

This place Have the cheapest and best latest model of Hydro Foam 100% RTF, Crazy powerful. www.CubeBerry.com



:dude: :dude: :dude: 
<a href="http://www.cubeberry.com">RC Hydro Foam Boat Plane Toys Store</a>


----------

